# Cheaper version of MAC 219 brush?



## BeautyPsycho (Jan 5, 2008)

I really need that brush, but since I'm broke right now I can't afford to pay $23.00 for it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Do any of you have/use/know about any other *cheaper* brush that is good? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks so much!


----------



## MadchenRogue (Jan 5, 2008)

I have ordered from this website before and they were prompt. 

Makeup Brushes: Eyeshadow Brushes


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jan 5, 2008)

i have a 219SE brush for sale.


----------



## summer6310 (Jan 6, 2008)

Check out Sephora brush. They have all the mac dupe and the quality are good. Some of them are not as good as MAC (especially for face brushes) but I have some good experiences with their eye brushes. HTH.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jan 6, 2008)

here is a picture of what the 219SE I'm selling looks like.






its not the full version. this brush is from the Novel Twist collection that was release exclusively to Nordstrom last year.


----------



## Miss_M (Jan 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MadchenRogue* 

 
_I have ordered from this website before and they were prompt. 

Makeup Brushes: Eyeshadow Brushes_

 
I just ordered a few brushes from Essential Beauty Supplies today. They have really great brushes for a great price


----------



## tiramisu (Jan 6, 2008)

oh, I love this brush and have never found a suitable cheaper replacement.  I would hold out until I could afford the "real thing", honestly.


----------



## nunu (Jan 6, 2008)

gosh cosmetics has a similar brush to the 219 but ut's called a crease brush instead. It's soft and fluffy, i love it because i found it to work for me more than the 219


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jan 8, 2008)

You might want to try checking out the artists paint brush section of your craft store.  I found a brush there with a really small head that I actually prefer using over my 219 brush like 90% of the time!  When I got mine, it was during a 40% off sale, so it was like $2.49 before tax (stupid 8.75% sales tax...grrr....).

Good luck with finding your replacement!


----------



## sondarah (Jul 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MadchenRogue* 

 
_I have ordered from this website before and they were prompt. 

Makeup Brushes: Eyeshadow Brushes_

 
I'm just jumping in here (and late at that), but which brush would you say is the 219 equivalent (or a close 2nd)?  The squirrel precision crease brush for 14.99?  Oh, and thanks for posting the link!  I've not visited that site before.  Lots of youtubers are going to coastalscents.com for brushes and e/s pallets, but they don't have a good pencil brush yet.  They DO have a decent stippling brush though (from what I hear).


----------



## sondarah (Jul 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *newagetomatoz* 

 
_You might want to try checking out the artists paint brush section of your craft store. I found a brush there with a really small head that I actually prefer using over my 219 brush like 90% of the time! When I got mine, it was during a 40% off sale, so it was like $2.49 before tax (stupid 8.75% sales tax...grrr....).

Good luck with finding your replacement!_

 
Hi!  Could you give me a clue as to the name of the brush?  I've checked out Loew-Cornells and found good replacements for the 239 & the 252, but I'm still looking for a great pencil brush.  THANKS!


----------



## KellyBean (Jul 11, 2008)

There's a brush from Essence of Beauty (CVS) and they have a double ended brush called a wide smoky or smoky wide or something. When you shape the smaller brush (after washing) into a point shape, it's similar (I think) to a bigger version of the 219. However, it's double ended and I don't like that because it doesn't go into my brush holder 

Alsom they sell the crease brush set. You can make these into a point, too, when shaping. I forget who, but someone on Youtube (I think?) said that they're good pencil brushes. One is smaller than the other one (they come in a set of 2) so one's better for the crease and the other is a better pencil, lower-lash brush.


----------



## sondarah (Jul 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KellyBean* 

 
_There's a brush from Essence of Beauty (CVS) and they have a double ended brush called a wide smoky or smoky wide or something. When you shape the smaller brush (after washing) into a point shape, it's similar (I think) to a bigger version of the 219. However, it's double ended and I don't like that because it doesn't go into my brush holder 

Alsom they sell the crease brush set. You can make these into a point, too, when shaping. I forget who, but someone on Youtube (I think?) said that they're good pencil brushes. One is smaller than the other one (they come in a set of 2) so one's better for the crease and the other is a better pencil, lower-lash brush._

 
Thanks! I'll check it out.  Oh, and since the 219 is so stiff, do you find it scratchy or prickly at all???

TIA!!!


----------



## pahblov (Jul 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sondarah* 

 
_Thanks! I'll check it out.  Oh, and since the 219 is so stiff, do you find it scratchy or prickly at all???

TIA!!!_

 
I don't. The synthetic hairs are shaped in a streamlined way so that no hair will come out and poke you. It's just stiff because the hairs are so dense.


----------

